# Time Capsule en Point d'acces Wifi (reseau Windows)



## Gregouille69 (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J'ai u probleme. Je possede un reseau de PC reliés en Ethernet, un routeur et un modem DSL relié au routeur.
Tous mes PC peuvent se "voir" et se connecter au web.

J'ai voulu rajouté un Time Capsule pour :
 1/ Avoir Internet en Wifi sur mon Mac Book pro (ça je sais faire) mai aussi
 2/ me permettre de me connecter au reseau de PC par le Wifi du Time Capsule.

Le point 2/ je n'y arrive pas. Le reseau reste invisible. 

Configuration : TC connecté sur le port Wan au reseau de PC.

Auriez vous une solution pour moi ?
Merci pour toute votre aide.


----------



## gilbert2000 (18 Juin 2008)

Salut

J'ai acheté et mis en place hier une TC dans la config suivante :

Freebox v4 + wifi + routeur activé
TC reliée par un port ethernet normal (pas le wan) sur un switch
PC en winXP relié en ethernet sur la TC (pas le wan)
Mcb pro passant par le wifi de la freebox pour accéder à la TC

Alors vous me direz mais pkoi il passe pas par le wifi de la TC ? Eh bin c'est parceque elle provoque des perturbations sur un transmetteur tv qui se trouve à proximité.
Bref, ça n'est pas le sujet !! 

Pour ton problème, j'utiliserais plutôt la TC reliée à ton routeur sur un de ses ports ethernet (pas le wan) et la configurerais en utilisant la fonction *pont* alors, je ne sais plus dans quel menu du airport utility sa se passe mais c'est dans un menu déroulant dont le nom n'est pas forcément évocateur (de mémoire dans le 1er ou 2è onglet).

De même, ne t'étonne pas si tu fais ta 1è sauvegarde time capsule en wifi. Pour ma part, je l'ai laissé tourner de minuit à 6h30 et il n'avait fait que 6Go sur les 90 !!
En rentrant ce soir, je serai peut-être à 15~20Go 

Sinon, j'arreterai cette sauvegarde pour passer par le câble.

Voilà

Chuss


----------



## Gregouille69 (18 Juin 2008)

Je te remercie de m'avoir indiqué cette manip.
Je l'ai tentée et malheureusement je ne vois ni le reseau de PC ni n'est acces au Web.

En aurais tu une autre à tout hasard ?


----------



## gilbert2000 (18 Juin 2008)

Dis moi si on est d'accord. En terme de connexion tu as :

Ton modem relié à ta prise tél
Ton routeur relié à ton modem
Ta TC reliée à ton routeur

Question : comment tes PC sont-ils connectés entre eux (tous branchés sur le routeur, hub/switch intermédiaire) ?
Question : Ton routeur fournit-il les adresses ip aux machines de ton réseau ? (DHCP)
Question : quelle est l'IP de ta TC ?
Question : Si ta TC a une IP valide (pas du genre 169.254.xxx.xxx), arrives-tu à la pinger depuis l'un de tes PC et de ton McbPro ?

Pour repréciser un peu les choses concernant ma config, j'ai :

Freebox (Modem + routeur + wifi) reliée à ma prise tel
Switch relié à ma freebox
TC reliée à mon switch
PC relié à ma TC (switch et TC pas dans la même pièce)
Mcbpro relié en wifi sur la freebox
DHCP activé sur la freebox donc PC + TC + McbPro récupèrent leur IP depuis la freebox

Par conséquent, dans mon cas, je ne me sère absolument pas de la fonction routeur ou wifi de la TC.
C'est pour ça que j'ai activé la fonction pont sur la TC (pas de fonction routeur)

Suis-je seulement clair ? 

Répond à mes questions que j'y vois un peu plus clair

Chuss


----------



## Gregouille69 (19 Juin 2008)

gilbert2000 a dit:


> Dis moi si on est d'accord. En terme de connexion tu as :
> 
> Ton modem relié à ta prise tél
> Ton routeur relié à ton modem
> ...



Me voici : 
Alors
Ton modem relié à ta prise tél *OUI*
Ton routeur relié à ton modem *OUI*
Ta TC reliée à ton routeur *OUI*
Question : comment tes PC sont-ils connectés entre eux (tous branchés sur le routeur, hub/switch intermédiaire) ?* Oui tous relié sur un switch 24 prises*
Question : Ton routeur fournit-il les adresses ip aux machines de ton réseau ? (DHCP) *Non. IP fixe pour chaque poste*
Question : quelle est l'IP de ta TC ? *100.0.0.81*
Question : Si ta TC a une IP valide (pas du genre 169.254.xxx.xxx), arrives-tu à la pinger depuis l'un de tes PC et de ton McbPro ? *Commenta faire ?*


Waouh !!! Je ne pensais pas que ça allait devenir si complexe...


----------



## gilbert2000 (19 Juin 2008)

Gregouille69 a dit:


> Question : Si ta TC a une IP valide (pas du genre 169.254.xxx.xxx), arrives-tu à la pinger depuis l'un de tes PC et de ton McbPro ? *Commenta faire ?*



depuis l'un de tes PC, tu fais :

Démarrer => exécuter => cmd => Entrer
Dans la fenêtre noire qui s'affiche, tu tappes : *ipconfig /all* =>entrer
tu me donnes l'@IP le masque la passerelle et le serveur dns

Ensuite, tu tapes : *ping 100.0.0.81* => entrer
si tu vois réponse de 100.0.0.81, c'est que ton PC arrive bien à contacter la TC
Dans ce cas, tu devrais pouvoir la voire depuis les favoris réseaux. Dans le cas contraire, tente de définir une ip fixe pour ta TC du même type que celle définie pour le PC en question.

Par ex, si ton PC a : 
ip : 10.1.1.1
masque : 255.255.0.0
Passerelle : 10.1.1.254
dns : 10.1.1.254

tu pourrais envisager de mettre ceci sur ta TC :
ip : 10.1.1.*2* (il faut que cette adresse soit disponible sur ton réseau)
masque : 255.255.0.0
Passerelle : 10.1.1.254
dns : 10.1.1.254

avec ça on devrait y voir + clair

chuss


----------



## Gregouille69 (20 Juin 2008)

Tout d'abord, Merci !
Merci de prendre un peu de ton temps pour me dapatouiller de ce bazar.

J'ai pris l'initiative de prendre un screenshot des reglages au moment ou je suis arrivé à la faire fonctionner et ça donne ça :


----------



## gilbert2000 (20 Juin 2008)

Hello !!

C'est déjà une piste. D'après ce que je vois, tu as du lui donner l'IP fixe que t'as donné ton FAI.

En me donnant l'@ip d'un de tes pc, on devrait pouvoir modifier ta conf et faire en sorte que ça marche

Chuss


----------



## Gregouille69 (21 Juin 2008)

Alors l'adresse ip d'un de mes pc est 100.0.0.33 par exemple.
Je me demandais si je ne devais pas rajouter un cable ethernet allant d'un port ethernet de la TC vers le port Wan de celle ci ?


----------

